
100s of companies assert usage rights over all ideas sent through their services - robheaton
https://robertheaton.com/2020/04/13/hundreds-of-companies-assert-usage-rights-over-all-ideas/
======
bloak
Terms like that might put you off if you're a big company and very cautious,
but "sent through their services" != "submitted by you".

